# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  6 quán lẩu Hà Nội ngon tuyệt mùa đông- Ẩm thực Hà Thành

## hangnt

*Cái rét ngọt khiến người Hà Nội thèm cảm giác được ngồi quây quần bên nhau cạnh một nồi lẩu thơm nghi ngút khói.*

Didau Xin mách cho bạn những quán lẩu đặc sắc và lí tưởng cho mùa đông này.

*1. Lẩu cháo chim ở Hòe Nhai*

Là một quán nhậu nhưng Nam Dương Tửu Quán ở phố Hòe Nhai lại được nhiều người biết đến nhờ món lẩu cháo chim thơm ngon nổi tiếng.


Khác với các món lẩu thông thường, lẩu cháo chim với nước dùng chính là cháo loãng được đun cùng chim bồ câu, kiểu thưởng thức lẩu này khá lạ miệng. Cái cảm giác đang đói mà được xì xụp một bát nước cháo bùi bùi nóng hổi, ngọt đậm đà vị thịt chim, thơm thơm hương các loại nấm, man mát vị rau cải cúc, chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn không thể quên được hương vị của lẩu cháo chim trong mùa đông này.

Lẩu cháo chím có giá 350.000 đồng/nồi, có thể dành cho 4 người ăn.

*2. Lẩu Ốc đường Trường Chinh*


Ở Hà Nội rất ít nơi bán lẩu ốc. Có một cửa hàng đã mở hơn 40 năm, nằm trong hẻm nhỏ ngõ Khương Thượng trên đường Trường Chinh, được biết đến là địa chỉ đầu tiên bán món này.


Ngoài thứ nước dùng chua chua, cay cay hấp dẫn thì lẩu ốc khá phong phú chứ không đơn điệu chút nào. Vừa có ốc nhồi to, vừa có thêm chả, mọc, sủi cảo, tất cả đều chế biến từ ốc. Bên cạnh đó tương tự như món ốc chuối đậu, lẩu ốc có thêm đậu rán, chuối xanh, thịt ba chỉ. Mỗi thứ một vị, góp phần cho nồi lẩu ốc thêm thơm ngon và đặc biệt.

Một nồi lẩu ốc cho khoảng 4 người ăn có giá 300.000 đồng.

*3. Lẩu cá kèo phố Văn Cao*

Đây là món khá phổ biến của đất Nam bộ được du nhập về Hà Nội. Lẩu cá kèo ngon, được nhiều người "ái mộ", nhưng tại đất Hà Thành thì chưa nhiều nơi bán thứ đặc sản này, nên nó vẫn còn khá mới mẻ với mọi người. Trong những cửa hàng ít ỏi đó phải kể đến địa chỉ 65 phố Văn Cao, quán Lẩu mắm bà Sáu.


Chủ quán này là người miền Nam, vì vậy hương vị lẩu cá kèo tại đây được nhiều khách đánh giá là rất đặc trưng Nam bộ. Sự khác biệt của lẩu cá kèo là ngoài vị chua chua, ngọt ngọt còn có vị chát chát thơm thơm của lá giang - thứ lá chỉ có ở vùng đất Nam bộ. Còn cá kèo là loại cá bé nhưng thân tròn, béo, thịt mềm, ngọt, dễ ngấm vào nước lẩu, làm người ăn rất "đã miệng". Rau dùng với lẩu cá kèo cũng hơi đặc biệt, chủ yếu là rau đắng và hoa chuối làm cho món ăn càng thêm tinh tế. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể dùng thêm rau muống, cũng rất "hợp gu".


Giá một nồi lẩu cá kèo là 350.000 đồng/nồi, nhưng có lẽ chỉ đủ cho 2 người ăn - cái giá khá đắt. Nguyên nhân vì cá kèo cũng như một số nguyên liệu khác đều phải vận chuyển từ miền Nam ra.

*4. Lẩu Thái ở nhà hàng Chen*


Nếu để dân công sở tụ họp hoặc tổ chức những bữa tiệc gia đình, sinh nhật thì nhà hàng Chen ở 47 phố Mai Hắc Đế quả là lí tưởng. Không chỉ chỗ ngồi rỗng rãi, thoáng mát, nhiều không gian riêng biệt mà phong cách phục vụ cũng rất chuyên nghiệp. Đặc biệt, nhiều người ghiền nhà hàng này vì lẩu Thái tại đây ngon "miễn chê".


Lẩu Thái chua chua, cay cay dễ làm người ta xuýt xoa thích thú, nhất là trong tiết trời rét mướt. Tuy không phải là nhà hàng chuyên về đồ Thái nhưng nước lẩu Thái ở đây có lẽ "đỉnh" nhất, độ ngọt, thơm, chua, cay đều rất vừa miệng. Mỗi một xuất lẩu Thái bao gồm một đĩa thập cẩm đầy đặn có tôm, ngao, thịt bò, thanh cua, cá viên, đậu Nhật,... rất phong phú. Ngoài ra, rau lẩu cũng là một trong những điều khiến thực khách hài lòng nhất. Chỉ với hai loại rau muống và hoa chuối nhưng toàn bộ đều là loại rau chẻ, nhai rất giòn, ngon, không hề bị nát khi đun lâu.


Tóm lại, đã ăn lẩu Thái tại đây thì bạn không thể không mê. Giá lẩu Thái ở nhà hàng Chen là 350.000 đồng/nồi, thích hợp cho khoảng 2 người ăn. So với mức giá của một nhà hàng đẹp, phục vụ chuyên nghiệp thì mức giá này không đắt mà vẫn "sắt ra miếng".

*5. Lẩu gà dấm bỗng phố Trần Nhân Tông*

Chỉ là một quán vỉa hè với những món gà quen thuộc nhưng quán gà đồi ở 52 Trần Nhân Tông đã mang đến cho thực khách những cảm nhận hoàn toàn mới mẻ. Lẩu gà giấm bỗng là một ví dụ.


Ngoài loại gà đồi xịn 100% với thịt mềm, dày, thơm, da giòn thì nước lẩu gà tại đây là thứ khiến người ta hài lòng nhất. Chủ quán tại đây từng cởi mở chia sẻ bí quyết: "Ngoài nước ninh xương, gia giảm, giấm bỗng ngon thì quán anh còn có một loại rượu nếp đặc biệt do nhà tự nấu, chuyên dùng để pha chế nước lẩu". Chính vì thế, đã tạo cho món lẩu gà tưởng như chỗ nào cũng giống nhau trở nên rất khác biệt. Cái vị chua chua ngọt ngọt mà thơm nồng của lẩu gà của quán này chắc chắn sẽ chinh phục được bạn.


Về giá cả, ở đây cũng "tầm tầm" như nhiều nơi, một nồi lẩu gà to cho khoảng 5-6 người là 350.000 đồng.

*6. Lẩu ếch Ngân béo phố Trúc Bạch*

Nhắc tới lẩu ếch là người ta nghĩ ngay đến phố Trúc Bạch. Quanh khu này giờ có nhiều hàng bán lẩu ếch nhưng đông nhất, được mọi người "vote" nhiều nhất vẫn là quán Ngân Béo ở 43 phố Trúc Bạch.


Món lẩu ếch đặc biệt dành cho những người thích ăn cay. Cầu kì hơn những loại lẩu khác, ếch phải được tẩm ướp chế biến khéo léo với măng rồi sau đó mới cho vào nồi lẩu. Vì thế khi ăn, người ta sẽ cảm thấy thịt ếch đậm đà, thơm, có chỗ đun lâu rồi mà vẫn giòn tan, ăn chung với măng cay cay cùng rau muống nữa thì lại càng tuyệt vời. Trong tiết trời lạnh thế này, vừa xuýt xoa vừa ăn lẩu ếch quả là ý tưởng không tồi.

Giá của một nồi lẩu ếch cho 2 người ăn là khoảng 300.000 đồng, cũng khá đắt so với các món lẩu khác, nhưng được cái ngon, lạ miệng và chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn ấm lòng, ấm dạ hơn trong mùa đông.

_ Theo Bưu điện VN_

----------


## thuty

Trong list trên, mình ăn lẩu ếch Ngân béo rồi. Công nhận là ăn cũng ngon, đông khách lắm. Đang đói nhìn mấy món thèm quá  :cuoi1:

----------


## lang tham

cái này em biết vì em là cái loại hay ăn và hay lang thang mẹ nó ạ
mẹ nó đến 35 trần đại nghĩa,đối diện cổng sau đại học xây dựng đi.hôm trk cả nhà mình mới ăn lẩu ở đó đó.ngon mà phục vụ nhiệt tình, giá lại rẻ nữa.
mỗi tội quán chỉ mở buổi tối, bắt đầu từ 6h tối nên hôm nào muốn ăn ban ngày ở quán ấy cũng k được.
nao mẹ nó ra đó mà thưởng thức lẩu vừa ngon vừa rẻ,phục vụ nhiệt tình lắm.
có 160k/nồi thôi mà tha hồ ăn luôn
à mà cái tên quán cũng độc đáo " đặt cược quán",vì thấy quán này đặc biệt quá nên e xin sđt của chủ quán luôn này 01682322765.gọi trk mà đặt hàng các mẹ ạ vì đặt trk bao giờ cũng đc chuẩn bị chu đáo hơn

----------


## tranviet

Chưa ăn lẩu ốc bao giờ hôm nào phải thử mới được.

----------


## dung89

Tui thèm lẩu ốc

----------


## hoaban

Không có lẩu riêu cua bắp bò nhỉ, muốn đi ăn mà không biết chỗ nào ngon.

----------

